# day 61 pregnant temperature dropped



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

hia everyone tilly 61 days pregnant her temperature has dropped today to 36.7 it has been 37.4 to 8 over the last 5 days she is supposed to be having only one pup, so the scan says but she is huge, she has been shredding news paper only when theres been nobody watching today but theres no panting yet do any of you out ther think it could be tonight or is it more likely to be tomorrow what do you think xxxxx


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

If there is a significant drop then the chances are it will be within the next 24 hours  what breed is she? Because if there is only 1 pup (although scans cannot be relied upon to tell this) she may have difficulty whelping so have your vets on standby just incase. Is this her first litter? Keep in touch and let us know how things go.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I have read others say that can go on for 5 days but it could be anytime. Best get it all ready!!


----------



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

she is a westie and it her 2nd litter she had 3 last time but 2 scans say she is having one but she seems so big xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Good luck, id say within 24 hours but dont panic if it takes longer.
You say shes big have you got a pic of her? Scans dont always show other pups.. 

i know someone who had 2 litters from a jack russel, the first litter she had only one pup but he was born dead unfortunately.. her second litter she had 1 puppy, same situation.. she just gave her a warm watter bottle and hope she didnt greive too much... woke up the next day to find a tiny little girl snuggling up to mum! hehe.. so yeh scans dont always show little pups hidden away and sometimes they carry them higher than the others.. or she may just have the one.

If she is a really big puppy then it may take a while for her to come out.. 
good luck with everything and keep us posted


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Tia showed no signs of diggin at all untill we went to ben one night and she made her nest on my ben, she started pantiing the next morning and started welping at 10.20 in the evening she had all 7 by 4.00am


----------



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

i havent got a pic but she is acting very strange hiding behind her whelping box ill keep you all informed of progress xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

bless her shes getting ready 
good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow so the second scan said the same.

as you cav had pups yet?

if temp as dropped should not be to long


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope you are too busy with helping with her whelping to reply to this. Fingers crossed that everything goes well.

Sgurr


----------



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

its now 02.15 am she was panting and shredded more bedding but she has hidden again behind her box and when i tried to persuade her out she growling this has shocked me as she such a lap dog and never done this before il keep posting if any change xx


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,

How are things going? All fingers and paws crossed here!

Sgurr


----------



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

she has been panting hard since 1am but no pushing i think this is normal but how long will this go on for xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

flacket said:


> its now 02.15 am she was panting and shredded more bedding but she has hidden again behind her box and when i tried to persuade her out she growling this has shocked me as she such a lap dog and never done this before il keep posting if any change xx


other then growling is there any other odd behaviour???? like shaking??? maybe whining???


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Has she been getting extra calcium during pregnancy? Some smaller breeds of dogs during whelping and up to 21 days after birth can get something called eclampsia which is a calcium defficiancy.. as their body has a lower level of calcium during birth and nursing and if they have had more calcium than they should have in pregnancy it can be a shock to the system. It may be difficalt but i suggest taking her temp.. if it is higher than usual then get to the vets immediately.
If her temp is still lower as you said then just hang in there.. wont be too long im sure..


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi what is happening now?


----------



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

i have updated tilly onthe panting since 1am thread and maggie the cav not in labour yet xxxx


----------

